# Show names please!



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

how do you pronounce her name?

also, do you want Maia included in her show name?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kickshaw said:


> how do you pronounce her name?
> 
> also, do you want Maia included in her show name?


It's Maya with an i instead of a y  And it doesn't matter if Maia is in the show name or not, I'm not dead-set either way


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ok, here are the ideas that come to mind - let me know which ones you like best, and i can come up with some more based on that 

Simply Scandalous
Mandolin Mae
Encahoots
Summer Waltz
Castaway's High Tide
Maiaddiction
Classical Affair 
Classified (also She's Classified)
Maia Madera Madera
Momento
Rythm's High Time (also Rythm's Ragtime)
[the] Barmaid (also, Sheza Barmaid or Maia Barmaid)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thought it was pronounced Maya, LOL. 

Hmm, for a show name...how about...

-Two Thumbs Up?
-Go For It?
-Amazing Maia?
-Maia For the Win?

Ahhhhhhhhhhh as you can see I'm no good with show names...LOL I tried.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a few..

- Angel of Mine
- Champion heartache
- Charrished Secret
- Dance away


Um ill think of some for you.


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

ohhhh kickshaw i love the name Maiaddiction!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ebony's Tarnished Gold


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahhh amazing names!! My faves right now are:

- Maiaddiction (very clever!!!)
- Ebony's Tarnished Gold
- Simply Scandalous
- Angel of Mine
- Cherished Secret


But I'm always up for more!! You guys are awesome!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like Maiaddiction.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm horrible with coming up with show names! My secret? I find the website of a horse show association for another state, look up their show results and find cute names I like.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

MK, round two 

Scribble Mia Diamond
Uptown Girl
Jet Set Angel
Jersey Girl
MayaNileGem
Perfect Propaganda


...more tomorrow


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Kickshaw you're good ! lol


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thanks 

 I love coming up with show names


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I absolutly LOVE Maiaddiction and I think it matches her perfectly!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're all awesome with names! I think I found a winner though... Maiaddiction. Very unique and clever. Close seconds were Angel of Mine, Cherished Secret, and JetSetAngel.
Love the names everyone! Thanks so much for the winner Kickshaw!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

WOOHOO 

glad you like the name 8)


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> You're all awesome with names! I think I found a winner though... Maiaddiction. Very unique and clever. Close seconds were Angel of Mine, Cherished Secret, and JetSetAngel.
> Love the names everyone! Thanks so much for the winner Kickshaw!!


Congrats JDI, that name is perfect for her! I didn't come up with any names but from what I read it was a hard choice.  I think you made the right choice though. Congrats again! Sorry I am just happy today.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No need to be sorry, myboydoc!! I LOVE the name, I'm very excited as well!

I have a tradition with all my horses; I have this awesome leather halter, so I get nameplates for each horse I own... so I needed a showname for Maia so I can get a nameplate engraved.


----------

